# fan regulator?



## Xxtrikee (Dec 20, 2006)

is there any type of hardware that you can put into the bay drives of you computer that tell you the temperature and allow you to regulate the Rpm of the fans and the temperature within the case sort?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Take a look here

http://www.xoxide.com/5fanco1.html


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

frozen cpu has tons of them to choose from http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g34/Bay_Devices.html


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

directron.com sells units for internal & external bays pretty cheap. Logysys makes the units. Had mine for 3-4 mos.,still works OK. THEY ARE RAIL MOUNT UNITS,they don't give you free rail mounting brackets/slides,as every pc case mfr. has their propietary "tool-less" system for installing hardware into their case. I hope you kept those funny looking strips of plastic that came with your case/pc. They attach to the sides of any new optical drives before you slide them into your pc case. Otherwise,your in the right forum. Tool-less,yeah,right.


----------

